# A Dog with a Chip on his Shoulder



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

The following is a true story (or should I say horror story) that happened to us yesterday. 

A Dog with a Chip on his Shoulder


It was a beautiful Hurricane Friday – 60 mile an hour wind, 6 inches of rain, trees uprooted left and right, power outages all over the place, streets flooded, bridges closed – another words, just a day to relax and do your nails. So, after I dropped off the kids to school, that’s exactly what I was going to do, except my husband decided to play hooky from work as well. He had another “nailing” in mind. Same morning my cleaning lady, Barbara, who was scheduled to work in Marin County also decided to play hooky and come to my house instead. I know what you are thinking, but this is not a story about how she walked in on us. 

This story actually starts when I drove Barbara home. As usual, my three dogs - two poodles and Bugsy – followed me into the car. For those who don’t know yet, Bug is a tiny Hav. They (including Barbara) love to ride and don’t mind the wind and the rain. 
Barbara was happy that I am driving her home during the storm, and the dogs were looking forward to their walk. Even though I wasn’t going to walk them in this weather, it would have been a cruel punishment not to at least give them a nice ride. 
Anyway, I dropped off Barbara and then stopped off at the boutique closing store for pets to get the poodles the rain coats. Brandy, my apricot girl, went with me to try out several latest fashions. She liked the red one, even though I preferred a green. After a short argument we bought the red, got back into the car and drove home where my husband was monitoring the storm activities and making sure the tree in the backyard doesn’t fall on the house. 

When I am driving Bug usually gets on my lap, stands up and looks out the window. After about ten minutes of driving I realized he is not doing it. Then I realized why. 
Bug wasn’t in the car with us!!! My brain went into an overdrive as I slammed the brakes. I asked Brandy and Romeo were Bug was, still hoping he was hiding in the car. But they assured me he wasn’t there. Next step is to get hysterical and drive back to the store, which I did. At the same time I called my husband and calmly screamed at him that I lost Bugsy during the hurricane, amidst buckets of rain, falling trees and power outages. Having slight difficulty understanding me due to all the dog barking and my yelping, crying and screaming, my husband calmly, quietly and politely asked me to cease the hysterics and go back to where Bug accidentally got out – how stupid of him since I was doing it already. As I get back to that street, there was no sign of Bugsy. That’s when my mind stopped generating new and original ideas, decided to go into prevent mode and started to shut down all the functions except tear glands and those mussels that violently shake your hands, legs and jaw. 
My husband arrives at the scene of my crime, as he put it in many, many more eloquent and uplifting words. In a pouring rain we get out of the cars, spread out and start running all over the Height neighborhood screaming “Bugsy!!!, Bug, come little boy”, waiting for a miracle to happen. After about 30 minutes of looking like two crazy people my husband, the calm and collected one, told me that I better hope Bug will be found by somebody who does not appreciate a smelly, wet dog and brings him to SPCA. 

I am driving home with my two poodles, as my husband is still driving around the Height district screaming his head of for our little dog. That’s when the miracle happened!
I got a call from the local animal hospital telling me that Bugsy was hit by a car…
After a couple of minutes of yet another hysteria, I was rudely interrupted by the girl on the phone who told me that hi is wet, but otherwise alright. Bugsy was crossing one of the busiest street intersections in the city and was slightly nudged by the car. The driver and his girlfriend found the local pet hospital and brought Bug there. The hospital immediately scanned the little chip which was implanted into Bug’s shoulder, got my telephone and called me. I was there to pick up my baby in less then 15 minutes, and the entire ordeal was washed away like water down the storm drain. Bug had a small scratch near his eye. Other then that, he showed no ill effects of the ordeal. 
My daughter got the story from my husband, who obviously embellished certain facts. She though he was joking. Then, when he explained that it all actually happened, she wanted to get microchipped herself. 
There are two morals in this story. First – don’t believe the stories of lost dogs finding their way home, running for miles sniffing the air. Bug ran 15 blocks in the wrong direction. Second, I wish you never go through what I went through that Friday morning, but do what I did 8 months before – put a chip in his shoulder-your dog will thank you for it.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Julia!!!!! I am SPEECHLESS :tape:
That is absolutely the most traumatic, yet miraculous, story I have ever heard~~and that it happened in the midst of our crazy hurricane :rain: yesterday is simply too much. 
I would have probably had a heart attack. Certainly a complete anxiety attack and total hysteria!!

But, all's well that ends well! Thank god for those Good Samaritans!! You must be hugging Bugsy today for all he is worth.

And you are a marvelous story-teller. Warmest hugs from Biscuit and me!! I think you should break out some champagne for this incredible happy ending!! :clap2:arty:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh Julia, I am so sorry for you and Bugsy. I was in a panic just reading your story. I can't and don't want to ever imagine the horror you felt. I am so thankful everything turned out allright. I think that would call for a stiff drink, when I got home.

Preston and Reece have their chips and Nigel will be getting his at his one year check up. Which is this month.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Julia. :jaw: During the whole story I went AUGH twice really loud. Poor Houston is wondering what the heck Mom is doing.

OH. How traumatizing. I am so glad everything worked out. Give Bug Hav Love & Kisses from us. :kiss:

Hope you are feeling better too. You must have been out of your mind with fright.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Julia.....how scary! I'm so happy it turned out ok, but the whole ordeal had to have left you exhausted and sick to your stomach. I'm not sure I followed the story....did Bug get out at the boutique? I'm shaking just thinking about it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh! I'm so glad you got him back and he's alright!!!!!!!! You are so lucky! My stomach was clenched through that whole ordeal right along with you! Thank God he was microchipped and you got him back so soon! *phew! Scary! :fear:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I can laugh now, but believe me, yesterday was the scarriest day of my life. I think I came pretty close to loosing my mind. The whole ordeal probably took two hours or less, but it felt like a lifetime.

I think January 4th will be Bugsy's offical second birthday. lol I can't believe he came out of it with barely a scratch. And emotionally, you couldn't even tell anything has happened to him. He came home ate, drank and acted perfectly normal. Today we went to the fort and he ran, played and wrestled with Romeo and other dogs same as always. I feel really, really lucky and trully blessed.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, I'm so sorry for the trauma. Glad Bugsy is OK. Based on your story, it's nice to see you can still have a sense of humor (I hope I interpreted correctly) now that a day has passed. :hug: And both of mine are chipped.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My sense of humor returned to me with the return of Bugsy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear that sweet little bug is home safe and sound!:grouphug:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Gosh poor you and Bugsy!

That is so scary! Thank God for microchipping! 

That kind of thing could happen to anyone, we always think our little guys are so attached to us but sometimes they sneak away for some misadventures.

Glad to hear everything turned out well!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Julia, thanks heavens little Bug is safe and sound! what a horrific day!!! I sure hope you are relaxing today with a bubble bath and wine!!! These things happen- we try really hard to keep them safe-- but it happens-- don't be too hard on yourself. and don't let DH get away with being hard on you either.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG Julia!!! :jaw: I feel so bad for you and in all days for something like this to happen and I couldn't believe what I was reading! Thank God you had Bugsy microchipped and the people took him to the vet! Oh Julia, my heart is so happy for you that it all turned out okay and Bugsy is safe even after getting hit by a car. I just met Bugsy on Sunday and sure felt your horrible story as I read through it all. Kohana sends lots of hugs and kisses to Bugsy and Julia I send you a lot of hugs to you! 
:grouphug::hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh my, I can't imagine that feeling you went thru and thank goodness this ended well. It also just reminded me to updated the microchip address! Extra hugs and belly rubs to Bugsy!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Julia,

I am so glad you got Bugsy back .....that must have been just terrible. The storm and everything....I am so glad Bugsy is ok. I hope you are ok too, that is hard to go though.

I know that feeling though...it is still fresh to me...from when Casper ran off a couple of weeks ago. The biggest fear I had that he would be hit by a car.

The microchip is a must though....Someone else had a good idea on that thread that I liked. We should have pictures or fliers of our dogs ready to hand out if they run off.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What an ordeal for you and Bugsy! It is so wonderful that Bugsy is safe and sound in your arms. My stomach was clenched reading your story.... you are a great story teller and I couldn't wait to know that it had a happy ending for both of you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

I am sorry to hear about Casper's escape and am so glad it all turned out well for you too. 

That is a great idea, I think I will have a flyer made for all my dogs with current pictures, just in case. I will also put current pictures on the Home Again website.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, Julia, my heart is still racing after reading your horrific story. Thankfully Bugsy is fine. :grouphug: to you both


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG, Julia! 

I stopped breathing at the point where you couldn't find Bugsy in the car..then I fell apart from there as I could fully imagine going through each horrifing step with you! :Cry:

I am SOOOO relieved he is ok!! THAT is a miracle!! :angel:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How horrible!!!!! Omg, I almost wept right along with you as I can't even imagine losing one of our babies! You are sooooo very lucky and blessed, yes. Bugsy is a little brat acting as if nothing happened! lol Of course, that's a good thing. We wouldn't want him traumatized by any of it, even though his mommy is/was! Sheesh. Kids! :biggrin1:

I had Ricky and Sammy watched at my best friend's last Saturday because we were at a party out of town. She has always had dogs and has two big guys. Ricky got it into his head to bolt out their front door before they had a chance to hold him back and he raced down their very busy street, heading for a boulevard. They were 5 chasing him and calling his name and thank the Lord, Ricky decided to turn into a crescent just a short distance from that boulevard and they were able to corner him and carry him back home. He would never have looked left and right before crossing that busy highway so it was very traumatic for me to visualize! I can totally understand the hysterics and fear, Julia!!! I bet you cuddled the crap out of Bugsy after you picked him up! 

Please give Bugsy an extra squeeze from me. 

Both of our Havs have a microchip! Yaaaaay!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geez Louise, Julia! I thought you were writing a funny story with the way you started it. I'm so glad Bugsy is home and is safe. I'm also glad that you still have your sense of humor.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my god!!! My heart is still beating fast after reading this!!! What an absolute terrifying time for you. I am so sorry you went thru that, but so glad that it ended up ok. MY goodness!!!! It is really a good thing for us all to hear how important it is for all of our babies to be microchipped. My three are all chipped & this is the perfect example of why. I bet Bugsy got a lot of hugs & Kisses last night!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

marjrc said:


> How horrible!!!!! Omg, I almost wept right along with you as I can't even imagine losing one of our babies! You are sooooo very lucky and blessed, yes. Bugsy is a little brat acting as if nothing happened! lol Of course, that's a good thing. We wouldn't want him traumatized by any of it, even though his mommy is/was! Sheesh. Kids! :biggrin1:
> 
> I had Ricky and Sammy watched at my best friend's last Saturday because we were at a party out of town. She has always had dogs and has two big guys. Ricky got it into his head to bolt out their front door before they had a chance to hold him back and he raced down their very busy street, heading for a boulevard. They were 5 chasing him and calling his name and thank the Lord, Ricky decided to turn into a crescent just a short distance from that boulevard and they were able to corner him and carry him back home. He would never have looked left and right before crossing that busy highway so it was very traumatic for me to visualize! I can totally understand the hysterics and fear, Julia!!! I bet you cuddled the crap out of Bugsy after you picked him up!
> 
> ...


Boy , Marg..I know that horrifing feeling all too well. I was dog sitting for our friend's Yorkie who suddenly bolted out our door, and where did he run? Not in the back area where we could have caught him, but down the long private drive to the main road. My DH and I were running in high speed to catch up, but just as he entered the middle of the road (horns blaring!) he lied down!
Cars were coming in both directions, but had stopped on a dime..talk about heart attack material..


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG, Julia,
That is a horrifying story. Thank God everything turned out okay in the end. Not only frightening that Bugsy got out of the car in the city but that he was hit by a car. I'm so thankful he wasn't badly hurt. Thank goodness the people stopped and took him to a vet. I hope your heartbeat has returned to normal today. Give all your critters an extra hug from us!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julia,

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. As your story unfolded I found myself at first horrified, terrified, then calmed, realizing your story had to have a happy ending based upon your mention of the miracle. I've always planned on having Milo microchipped but this seals the deal for me. When he goes in for his neutering (very soon) he will have his remaining baby teeth pulled and his microchip placed.

You and Bugsy certainly dodged a bullet. Somebody was definitely watching over him.









Just an afterthought -- your husband might want to think twice before planning another special day off. ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I read the whole story with my hand over my open mouth. You poor thing. I can only imagine how hysterical you must have been.

I originally declined the chip when Gryff went in for his neutering, but called back and told them to do it. What's $60? 10 times to Starbucks?? It was worth it for me just for peace of mind and your story proves that it is really worth having. I'm glad it all worked out for you and Bug.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

In regards to Micro Chipping...Be sure that you register the MC number as it can be referenced state wide. Also make sure that your Vet stores the MC# in your Hav's file and keep a copy in a safe place at home.

Someone mentioned doing up posters to keep on hand. Maybe it wouldn't be such a bad idea to have an emerency kit, kinda like the ones they have for kids..


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How scary! Thank God he's ok...I had flashbacks to poor little Truffles! 

I had Marley microchipped the day after we brought him home from the breeder at 8 weeks...and I am glad I did!

Alexa


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my Julia, what a terrible experience, I bet you were close to going crazy! How glad I am to hear he's back home safe!!! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Alexa, you are so right!! Poor Truffles was not that lucky - thank God that Bugsy was!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Julia!! OMG - I am speechless!!! What an ordeal, and I am full of tears. I am so happy and relieved Bugsy is okay and safe with you. Thank goodness for the microchip, and the caring people who took him to the animal hospital. Hugs to you :grouphug: I don't know what I would have done. :grouphug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julia, thank goodness you have Bugsy back and he is okay. I would have screamed with hysteria and had a stroke. That must have just been a horrific experience for you and your family. Give him a big hug from me!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julia..

Holycrap?! what a crazy story?!?!? Half way through I thought it was just a weird joke story or something?! (By the way, your quite a good writer!)

Wow, so how did Bugsy get away in the first place? At what point did he take off??

So glad that he made it out of this ordeal with no ill effects! Wonder what he was thinking during this time? I guess we wil never know.. hehe

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Julia, I'm so relieved to know Bugsy's ok. I can only imagine the sheer panic you had to have felt. We haven't had Tori done yet, but you can be sure we most definitely will!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Hugs to Bugs! Glad he is okay. And, you are an amazing storyteller -- I shared your panic and just wanted to skip ahead to the end to make sure all would be okay (I'm not much for suspense).

The posts all remind me that I read when you travel with your dog you should always have a photo of your dog with you in case something happens -- I'm going to go print one now and put it in the sherpa bag.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm so glad your baby is home again with you. What a frightening experience and it really helped me decide if I should microchip Norah during her spay or not. I will make sure the microchipping is done and Im so glad that it helped you!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Julia! My heart was in my throat when I read the beginning of your post and I had to skip to the end to make sure Bugsy was o.k. What a horrible ordeal! I can just imagine the terror you felt. Thank goodness for the good samaritans that took him to the hospital. I'm so relieved to know he's fine and none the worse. It sure makes one realize how important a microchip can be.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Julia--after meeting you, your hubby and Bugsy, I couldn't read straight through the story. I had to skip to the end to make sure it had a happy ending before reading the entire thing. 

Thanks for sharing. I am glad it worked out for you. For those who are not microchipped, it is a fabulous lesson.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What a horrible story....but what a wonderful ending!
I can't belive he came out of that with only a scratch~!!!:whoo:
All of my crew are microchipped. And I also microchip all my babies before they leave to their new families!~ It's stories like yours which prove how valuable a microchip can be!
Give Bugsy a huge hug from me!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, Julia...what a wonderful miraculous ending to a terrifying experience! We're so happy that Bugsy is safely back in your arms and that everything turned out well (although it might take some time to recover from jelly legs :biggrin1. Thank goodness you had the foresight to implant Bugsy with the microchip.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

That´s really a breathtaking horror story, but fortunately it had an happy end. He really had a guardian angel.

Our dogs get the microchip together with the first vaccination.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Well,:biggrin1: Julia...

TWO good things came of this event..Bugsy is safe and everyone is seeing the importance of microchiping their dog!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so happy Bugsy is home safe and all worked out ok. Thank goodness for your microchip. 

I posted a thread recently about going to gas station and out of the corner of my eye I saw Smarty heading for a busy intersection. She got out of the car as I did. She was so quiet I didn't even notice. Moral of these stories, if your dog is not fasten in or in a crate be careful when you open a door of your car.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandi, that must have been frightening!! I usually belt my guys in all the time, but every so often, I just put them in and go. I have certainly learned a lesson!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Julia, how frightening; I'm so happy he is back home safe and sound. He had a guardian angel that day!

Tessa's breeder microchipped her and yes, she is registered both with Avid and our vet


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Last night, I lost Ciara in my dreams in a hurricane. (I got her back)

Yesterday, after reading I could not stop thinking about this frightening story.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohhh, Amy..I HATE those kind of dreams!! 

Sophie is black and I always fear I will lose her at night..


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Julia,

I haven't read the whole thread yet just your initial post so I may be repeating things already said.......but OMG Julia!! How scary! I have lost a dog for only 5 or 10 min. so I can't imagine the length of time you couldn't find Bugsy. Oh my gosh! I think I would have had a heart attack. I'm just so glad there was a happy ending. Give that little guy a big hug!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane (murph), that is horrifying!!! I would have fainted dead away I think. 

From all this I have learned to keep a recent photo of my dogs on me - thanks Diane! I've also learned that I should have current info on me, such as height, weight. Having just an 8x11 printed out and in the van, as well as at home is a great idea! I could update it every couple of months.

Julia, thank you for sharing this painful story with us all. I know that should it only save one other dog from being lost and never found again, it will be enough. 

How are YOU doing now??


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Julia I just read your horror story and I am shaking truly physically shaking. With tears in my eyes I was relieved to read that Bugsy was found and in pretty good condition considering what could have been. I am so happy for you and your family that your furbaby is home safe and sound and in your loving arms.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I missed this thread until now. How scary!!! My heart was in my throat reading it. I can't imagine dealing with that. I not sure I could think straight enough to retrace my steps. I am so glad that he made it back home safe and sound!


----------

